# Rogers announces iPhone Launch info: $30 Data Plan with 6GB Promotion



## shonline

Attention Business/News Editors:

Calling all iPhone 3G fans!

Select Rogers Plus stores to open early coast-to-coast on July 11
Launch promotions to include limited time 6GB data offer

TORONTO, July 9 /CNW/ - In anticipation of iPhone 3G launch on July 11,
Rogers Wireless today announced plans to open the doors of select Rogers Plus
retail stores across Canada in advance of regular hours. Starting at 8:00 am
July 11, Canadians will be able to purchase the new iPhone 3G at special
launch day events to be held at six Rogers Plus stores across the country. Be
among the first in Canada to get the next generation iPhone 3G and have the
choice of a 6GB data plan through a limited time promotional price offer.
"As Canada's leading wireless carrier, Rogers is excited to bring iPhone
3G to Canadians even sooner, allowing our customers to be amongst the first in
the world to experience this amazing mobile innovation," says John Boynton,
Senior Vice President and Chief Marketing Officer, Rogers Wireless. "To
celebrate its launch on Canada's fastest wireless network, we're rolling out
the red carpet with special events at six Rogers Plus stores and a limited
time price promotional data offer from coast-to-coast."
iPhone 3G combines all the revolutionary features of iPhone with 3G
networking that is twice as fast(*) as the first generation iPhone, built-in GPS
for expanded location based mobile services, and iPhone 2.0 software which
includes support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync and runs the hundreds of
third party applications already built with the recently released iPhone SDK.

Rogers Launch Promotions
------------------------
The following Rogers Plus stores in these cities will open their doors at
8:00 a.m. (all times local) on Friday, July 11 for advance purchases of the
Apple iPhone 3G:
Toronto: 112-10 Dundas Street East
Montreal: 1015 rue St. Catherine Ouest
Ottawa: 690 Bank Street
Halifax: Unit 265, 7001 Mumford Road
Calgary: 5244 Falsbridge Gate, NE
Vancouver: 2097 West Broadway

Customers attending launch day events at these Rogers Plus stores will be
treated to a free early bird breakfast and have a chance to win Rogers
Wireless prizes.
Effective July 11, and as a limited time promotional offer for customers
who activate by August 31 on a three year contract, a data-only offering of
6GB of data for $30 per month is being made available that can be added to any
in-market voice plan. For example, with 6GB of data, iPhone 3G users can visit
35,952 web pages, or send and receive 157,286 emails, or watch 6,292 minutes
of YouTube videos each and every month.(xx)
New Canadian iPhone 3G customers will also have the choice to select from
Rogers Wireless' existing voice and smartphone data plans and/or additional
features to best suit their needs, or from Rogers Wireless' value bundled
plans specifically for iPhone 3G. Existing Rogers Wireless customers can keep
their current voice service plan and select a separate data plan to meet their
needs or choose from other plans after checking their individual upgrade
eligibility.
Starting July 11, iPhone 3G will be available at participating locations
across Canada, including select Rogers Plus, Rogers Video, and Rogers Wireless
retail locations and at the following specially selected authorized Rogers
Wireless dealers: WirelessWave, TBooth and Wireless etc. iPhone 3G can also be
purchased online at Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone and through Rogers' customer service at
1-888-764-3771. For a complete store listing, visit
Rogers Store Locator. Due to anticipated high demand, there
is a maximum purchase of two iPhone 3G per customer.

(*) Based on 3G and EDGE testing. Actual speeds may vary due to a variety
of factors.
(xx) Based on live trials of iPhone 3G on Rogers HSPA network, July 20


----------



## hugerobots!

Please link to source.


----------



## Joker Eh

6GB for $30???

I had to go to the website to make this was not made up, but it is true. This is something that would make me change my mind. Hope is my strategy.


----------



## slicecom

hugerobots! said:


> Please link to source.


x2


----------



## Joker Eh

slicecom said:


> x2


type Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone, now was that hard?


----------



## whatiwant

Rogers.com-Wireless, Digital Cable, Hi-Speed Internet, Bundles

Wow. Did they listen?


----------



## tb74

'Tis true: CNW Group | ROGERS COMMUNICATIONS INC. | Calling all iPhone 3G fans!


----------



## shonline

slicecom said:


> x2


Good lord folks - did you think I wrote all that crap myself... yikes:

Rogers.com - Investor Relations


----------



## Joker Eh

shonline said:


> Good lord folks - did you think I wrote all that crap myself... yikes:
> 
> Rogers.com - Investor Relations


:lmao:


----------



## slicecom

shonline said:


> Good lord folks - did you think I wrote all that crap myself... yikes:
> 
> Rogers.com - Investor Relations


Hey, after the $30 unlimited rumour, I don't believe ANYTHING till its on Rogers site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## petero1818

Well it seems this is how Rogers saves face and caves at the same time. They have kept their normal plans and then offer a limited time promotion that runs for 6 weeks. Effectively, this takes the $100 plan from a 1 gig to a 6 gig plan. In my mind 6 Gig is essentially unlimited (for my purposes anyways). I must say that this is an instance when Canadians have been effective in protest. This surely will NOT be a limited time promotion. 
But I do have a question. If you add this data package to your voice minutes, do you still get all the other Iphone things? Visual voice mail, unlimited hotspots etc...can you buy these a la carte?


----------



## HowEver

slicecom said:


> Hey, after the $30 unlimited rumour, I don't believe ANYTHING till its on Rogers site. Thanks for the link!


This essentially *is* the $30 unlimited data plan, unless you have more time than 33,000 minutes per month to watch YouTube videos. And you'd need more than time to do that; you'd need a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## DempsyMac

wow 6GB for $30 now I have to find a voice plan to match and I am set, looks like Rogers has been listening. I can't see my self ever going over 6GB in one month.

Humm what voice plan do I want?


----------



## Drizzx

Very interesting. I wonder why they are calling it a limited time offer.

Whats the catch? If anyone phones Rogers or hits one of their stores, see if you can find out what the fine print on that is.


----------



## HowEver

As well, I guess it matters a whole lot less if you have one of the iPhone plans with free wifi Rogers/fido hotspots: if you have 6GB/$30, just burn that.


----------



## twolf3232

petero1818 said:


> This surely will NOT be a limited time promotion.
> But I do have a question. If you add this data package to your voice minutes, do you still get all the other Iphone things? Visual voice mail, unlimited hotspots etc...can you buy these a la carte?


That was the question that came to my mind as well. Turns the $60 plan into $90 for (might-as-well-be) unlimited data, or you take your voice plan, add $30 for data, $8 for VVM, $7 for CID - looks pretty much the same as the "high-value" plan but with no increase in minutes, still nickle and dime-ing over the caller ID. Better than nothing, but still...

I'm sure that this is the damage control that the public relations group came up with. Good work, petioners! Can't claim any of it for myself, but still...


----------



## petero1818

HowEver said:


> As well, I guess it matters a whole lot less if you have one of the iPhone plans with free wifi Rogers/fido hotspots: if you have 6GB/$30, just burn that.


You are right assuming the speeds are similar. But what of visual voice mail? How do you get that on an exisiting voice plan?


----------



## 9780

Drizzx said:


> Very interesting. I wonder why they are calling it a limited time offer.


For marketing and "urgency" purposes, of course.

What I find funny with almost every limited time offer out there in the world, is that once it's finished, an equivalent or sometimes better offer takes its place for a limited time. lol

Patrix


----------



## Joker Eh

petero1818 said:


> You are right assuming the speeds are similar. But what of visual voice mail? How do you get that on an exisiting voice plan?


I think it is $8 extraa, but what I want to know is it worth it? what's special about it?


----------



## slicecom

petero1818 said:


> You are right assuming the speeds are similar. But what of visual voice mail? How do you get that on an exisiting voice plan?


It's an additional $8. But who cares! $30 for what is basically unlimited data!


----------



## slicecom

Joker Eh said:


> I think it is $8 extraa, but what I want to know is it worth it? what's special about it?


Your voicemail messages are sent to, and stored on your iPhone, so they're easier to access and playback. Not worth $8 for me considering I probably get on average, 1 voicemail message per month.


----------



## Joker Eh

slicecom said:


> Your voicemail messages are sent to, and stored on your iPhone, so they're easier to access and playback. Not worth $8 for me considering I probably get on average, 1 voicemail message per month.


ok , thanks, screw the visual voice mail thing then. I need to make a phone call now.

I am so happy now. :clap: I think I made a mess in my pants.


----------



## HowEver

slicecom said:


> Your voicemail messages are sent to, and stored on your iPhone, so they're easier to access and playback. Not worth $8 for me considering I probably get on average, 1 voicemail message per month.


Are you sure you really need a phone?


----------



## definetheline

This is great news. I'm thinking of doing the $30 data + $8 VVM which comes to about $38. Would I then be able to get the $25 250 Anytime Minutes voiceplan along with the $15 iPhone value pack—giving me 2500 texts and CallerID?

So for $78 a month, I am getting 250 minutes, 2500 texts, and 6GB of data. Not too shabby.


----------



## Gene Rayburn

siiiick!!!! The one authorized Rogers dealer closest to me (Mobile Wireless) will be getting the iPhone -- so I won't be left out.


----------



## slicecom

HowEver said:


> Are you sure you really need a phone?


Yes. My friends just never leave voicemail. I don't think I've *ever* left a voicemail for person unless it was work related, and I don't use my personal cell for work related contact. I do, on the other hand, average 1200 txt messages per month, and use my unlimited evenings and weekends quite a bit.


----------



## Joker Eh

HowEver said:


> Are you sure you really need a phone?


I think they are like me, my cell phone is always on. I basically use it as my home phone now. I don't think I have turned it off for a year now just to take out the sim and put it back in, and before that maybe even longer. I have call waiting and have call display, the voice mail is just there in case someone can not get through because of connection issue.


----------



## slicecom

Joker Eh said:


> I think they are like me, my cell phone is always on. I basically use it as my home phone now. I don't think I have turned it off for a year now just to take out the sim and put it back in, and before that maybe even longer. I have call waiting and have call display, the voice mail is just there in case someone can not get through because of connection issue.


That too, my phone hasn't been off in 3 years.


----------



## KMPhotos

Glad to see the deal isn't for Friday only. Can you imagine the anger if it was -- especially if the rumour of short supplies of iPhones is true.
Lets keep up the pressure on Rogers folks -- it appears to be working.


----------



## kydee6039

I don't see this 6gig for $30 deal on their site. I see $30 for 300mb and $100 for 6gb.


----------



## ericlewis91

I JUST CRAPED MY PANTS

this is amazing

6GB 6GB

for $30

OMG


----------



## lostmyphone

1. Does anyone know where the 112-10 Dundas Street East location is in Toronto? Is that in the Eaton Centre? I think I will show up now for the festivities

2. Rogers still has not announced official pricing (other than the $3,500 thing) for upgrades for existing customers.

3. I am joining the group of people wetting themselves over our successful protests! Congrats everyone!


----------



## ct77

The question is -- will it stay a limited time offer? If it does, then we're back to the same old rates. Good PR move to get sales in the first month, though.

As well, you're still locked in for 3 years. See Michael Geist's column:

Michael Geist - Canadians Face Triple Lock on Apple iPhone

Though it appears they've caved to a certain degree -- what's the verdict? Has the consumer won?

The gears are turning in my brain as I mull this over...


----------



## slicecom

kydee6039 said:


> I don't see this 6gig for $30 deal on their site. I see $30 for 300mb and $100 for 6gb.


Look in the press releases section. The link was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## smyler67

6GB for $30. 6GB is Unlimited for me!

My excitement for Friday just shot through the roof. This is pretty cool!

I wonder if anyone who said they weren't getting an iphone, have chnaged their minds and are now getting one......hmmmm?


----------



## 8127972

Wow. Rogers really caved. 

I still think they're crooks, but this is a significant step forward.


----------



## Joker Eh

OK I jsut called rogers and asked fot he $30/6gb plan he said I can only get that at the select stores in the select cities for now. I asked may times. 

I wonder if I bitched hard enough and said cancel my plan would I get it?


----------



## jaileon

lostmyphone said:


> 1. Does anyone know where the 112-10 Dundas Street East location is in Toronto? Is that in the Eaton Centre? I think I will show up now for the festivities
> 
> 2. Rogers still has not announced official pricing (other than the $3,500 thing) for upgrades for existing customers.
> 
> 3. I am joining the group of people wetting themselves over our successful protests! Congrats everyone!


112-10 Dundas St E, is the new Rogers Plus store on the new building where the AMC theatres are. NorthEast corner of Yonge / Dundas.


----------



## Drizzx

ct77 said:


> The question is -- will it stay a limited time offer? If it does, then we're back to the same old rates. Good PR move to get sales in the first month, though.
> 
> As well, you're still locked in for 3 years. See Michael Geist's column:
> 
> Michael Geist - Canadians Face Triple Lock on Apple iPhone
> 
> Though it appears they've caved to a certain degree -- what's the verdict? Has the consumer won?
> 
> The gears are turning in my brain as I mull this over...


I think we won a battle, but the war is far from over.


----------



## slicecom

Joker Eh said:


> OK I jsut called rogers and asked fot he $30/6gb plan he said I can only get that at the select stores in the select cities for now. I asked may times.
> 
> I wonder if I bitched hard enough and said cancel my plan would I get it?


We have to go downtown to get the 6GB for $30 deal!? That's insane!


----------



## MacGYVER

I hope everyone read the article to a T, and read the fine print as well.

Funny how some have called 6GB is = to Unlimited? Really? I must have failed math somewhere along the line  Could have swore that 6GB was not unlimited.

To the poster who said he is looking at $78 a month? You need to add the system access fee and 911 fees then add the taxes to that. You are still close to $100/ month versus $78 per month. I don't think most people get this. 

Remember this is only for a limited time until August. Most people probably won't be back from vacation yet to take advantage of the 6GB offer. My guess is, this is a test on Rogers behalf to see how many people actually will sign up for the 6GB plan to see where they might go into the near future with data rates and plans. I must say it is a "small" step into the right direction, except the competition elsewhere is not limiting their Unlimited Data Service Plans until August .


----------



## GrapeApe

I see what you're saying, but 3 year contract locks have been standard in Canada for years.

It's not right, but it is by no means a Rogers-only policy

Not to mention the fact that as of right now you can't bring your iPhone anywhere else anyway as there are no other GSM providers.

The new GSM provider that everyone is talking about will take at least 2 years to get up and running, and I wouldn't want to sign on with them til I had an opportunity to hear some testimonials about their service anyway, which brings me to the end of a 3 year contract.



ct77 said:


> The question is -- will it stay a limited time offer? If it does, then we're back to the same old rates. Good PR move to get sales in the first month, though.
> 
> As well, you're still locked in for 3 years. See Michael Geist's column:
> 
> Michael Geist - Canadians Face Triple Lock on Apple iPhone
> 
> Though it appears they've caved to a certain degree -- what's the verdict? Has the consumer won?
> 
> The gears are turning in my brain as I mull this over...


----------



## twolf3232

Joker Eh said:


> OK I jsut called rogers and asked fot he $30/6gb plan he said I can only get that at the select stores in the select cities for now. I asked may times.
> 
> I wonder if I bitched hard enough and said cancel my plan would I get it?


I'm sure you would. Looking at the Fido press release, the only place they'll be having their party is the flagship store in Montreal (I'll be in Montreal on Friday, but only up by Dorval - sorry, "Trudeau"). They can't possibly make this press release then limit it to people who go to Montreal. What about those poor Vancouverites? Too bad, so sad? This only applies to people in the 514 who get the Urban package? Not likely.


----------



## Joker Eh

slicecom said:


> We have to go downtown to get the 6GB for $30 deal!? That's insane!


I Know. I called the guy a loser, Sorry guy.


----------



## HowEver

Joker Eh said:


> OK I jsut called rogers and asked fot he $30/6gb plan he said I can only get that at the select stores in the select cities for now. I asked may times.
> 
> I wonder if I bitched hard enough and said cancel my plan would I get it?


It's available anywhere. Just call in on Friday.

And it's available until August 31st. Do you think they'll make someone drive from Sudbury to Toronto to get a data plan? Really?

Give their reps 5 minutes to catch up with the press release. You've read it more closely than they have, at this point.


----------



## slicecom

HowEver said:


> It's available anywhere. Just call in on Friday.
> 
> And it's available until August 31st. Do you think they'll make someone drive from Sudbury to Toronto to get a data plan? Really?
> 
> Give their reps 5 minutes to catch up with the press release. You've read it more closely than they have, at this point.


Yeah you're probably right. I think I'll go downtown anyways for the fun of it. What time is everyone going to head down there?


----------



## Joker Eh

HowEver said:


> It's available anywhere. Just call in on Friday.
> 
> And it's available until August 31st. Do you think they'll make someone drive from Sudbury to Toronto to get a data plan? Really?
> 
> Give their reps 5 minutes to catch up with the press release. You've read it more closely than they have, at this point.


I hope you are right. I had to read it back to him many times. I felt like a lawyer, and called him an idiot. I feel bad.


----------



## definetheline

Hopefully they have more than 10-20 iPhones in stock at the downtown Rogers Plus, or there are going to be a lot of unhappy campers.


----------



## DempsyMac

Joker Eh said:


> I Know. I called the guy a loser, Sorry guy.


this has to be a mistake based on the short amount of time since the announcement went out.

Or I sure hope so, I don't want to drive to Calgary just to get a better data plan. If that is the case then we will need to start a "Rogers is killing the environment" rally and all the other locations will get the same plan


----------



## AutumnLord

*Dreams do come true!*

All I can say is......yes dreams do come true.

Suddenly July 11th feels like Christmas again.....


----------



## teeterboy3

Okay now knowing I can cobble together a couples voice plan with this 6GB data with two iPhones, one for my wife and I, I have what needed and wanted. I may jst even venture out on Friday to get them.


----------



## Tulse

*Hotspot access?*

I haven't seen any mention of whether the new data plan covers WiFi hotspots. One of the things that made the original iPhone plans less onerous is that it gave free access to Rogers/Bell hotspots, which are in a lot of Second Cup/Starbucks/Timothy's, among other shops. WiFi gives you better battery life and slightly faster speeds, and it would be a shame to have to trade more 3G date for no free WiFi.


----------



## KMPhotos

Trevor Robertson said:


> this has to be a mistake based on the short amount of time since the announcement went out.
> 
> Or I sure hope so, I don't want to drive to Calgary just to get a better data plan. If that is the case then we will need to start a "Rogers is killing the environment" rally and all the other locations will get the same plan


Yeah - I don't want to complain anymore, but living in Edmonton I feel sort of jipped. No party for the provincial capital? Oh well. I'll take the 6GB data and be happy.
So where is everyone in Edmonton going to get their iPhones?


----------



## lostmyphone

If we sign up for this can we lock it in for 3 years? Or when they say that the rates are only available for 3 months - they disappear after 3 months for eveyone, not just new buyers.

See all you Torontonians at 7:00 AM at Dundas Square!


----------



## twolf3232

MacGYVER said:


> I hope everyone read the article to a T, and read the fine print as well.
> 
> Funny how some have called 6GB is = to Unlimited? Really? I must have failed math somewhere along the line  Could have swore that 6GB was not unlimited.
> 
> To the poster who said he is looking at $78 a month? You need to add the system access fee and 911 fees then add the taxes to that. You are still close to $100/ month versus $78 per month. I don't think most people get this.
> 
> Remember this is only for a limited time until August. Most people probably won't be back from vacation yet to take advantage of the 6GB offer. My guess is, this is a test on Rogers behalf to see how many people actually will sign up for the 6GB plan to see where they might go into the near future with data rates and plans. I must say it is a "small" step into the right direction, except the competition elsewhere is not limiting their Unlimited Data Service Plans until August .


You're working too hard st being annoyed. I don't think that any of the worldwide "unlimited" packages are truly unlimited. They all have "soft caps" of some sort. It's like getting a voice plan with 5000 minutes. Because you'll never get close to that, it's unlimited to you. HowEver already showed you'd have to go through 33 000 hours of YouTube to get there.

As far as hidden fees, etc - I plugged these numbers into a spreadsheet I've been maintaining, and included the SAF, 911 fee, caller ID, taxes, etc, you could get away with $73/month for 200 anytime minutes plus this 6GB of data. Reading other opinions, it's true, I wouldn't need/want VVM or Hotspot access with that amount of data.


----------



## kezia

Do we know if we can add this $30 data plan to ANY voice plan? I have a $20 corporate voice plan atm.


----------



## icegnat

Can somebody either paste or link to the Rogers voice plans? I want to know what the options are for adding to this $30 data promotion but navigating the Rogers website is a nightmare and I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## Drizzx

From the press release:



> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Top 25 Total Unique Avg. Data Usage
> Properties(x) Visitors (000)(x) (first page)(xx)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> (P) FACEBOOK.COM 16,154 51 Kb


They sure know how to spin things. My guess is that this is the Facebook mobile homepage, and not the users. The overall homepage.


----------



## 8127972

Apparently we "fanbois" have spoken:

BREAKING NEWS: Rogers Offers 6GB iPhone Data Plan For $30 A Month… But With A Catch… [UPDATED] « The IT Nerd


----------



## satchmo

What I want to know is, what are they serving for breakfast?


----------



## uPhone

Wow, this is great news! I'll never burn through 6GB - what a relief, compared to the 750MB I would have had. 

Can someone please provide a link to these new data plans on the Rogers site? Not the announcment of them, but the link describing them if possible. I'm not lazy, it's just that I'm transmitting, oh, about 40KBPS. F**K AOL!

Twolf, what you're saying sounds good to me. Ill only need about 200 mins, the 6GB data, the 10$ 2500 text message plan, caller ID and visual voice mail.


----------



## ericlewis91

kezia said:


> Do we know if we can add this $30 data plan to ANY voice plan? I have a $20 corporate voice plan atm.


ANY VOICE PLAN!!!


----------



## satchmo

8127972 said:


> Apparently we "fanbois" have spoken:
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Rogers Offers 6GB iPhone Data Plan For $30 A Month… But With A Catch… [UPDATED] « The IT Nerd


Nothing new to see here that hasn't been already posted...move along.


----------



## HowEver

Tulse said:


> I haven't seen any mention of whether the new data plan covers WiFi hotspots. One of the things that made the original iPhone plans less onerous is that it gave free access to Rogers/Bell hotspots, which are in a lot of Second Cup/Starbucks/Timothy's, among other shops. WiFi gives you better battery life and slightly faster speeds, and it would be a shame to have to trade more 3G date for no free WiFi.


Only the iPhone voice/data plans get Rogers/fido hotspot access.

But with 6GB to burn, who cares? Get a less expensive voice plan (that gets you more minutes of talk time), and the $30 data plan.

Watch your 6,000 minutes of YouTube videos with the 6GB, and then put your phone in your pocket and read a magazine. Or go for a walk. Or, get this, call a friend.


----------



## psxp

Link is here: Rogers.com - Investor Relations

Under News Releases.

Nice.. my 300meg will now be 6GB.. so pretty much unlimited. 

So... it seems to me Rogers has the capacity to handle the data load on the network, they were in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$ all along.. [email protected] still deserve to be kicked in the nuts (you too Ms. Hamilton) beejacon


----------



## lostmyphone

ericlewis91 said:


> ANY VOICE PLAN!!!


Only if you are upgrade eligible.


----------



## kezia

lostmyphone said:


> Only if you are upgrade eligible.


I thought upgrade-eligibility only had to do with whether or not I get the phone for the subsidized price?


----------



## ericlewis91

This beats AT&T unlimited

cause they have a 5GB cap


----------



## DempsyMac

KMPhotos said:


> Yeah - I don't want to complain anymore, but living in Edmonton I feel sort of jipped. No party for the provincial capital? Oh well. I'll take the 6GB data and be happy.
> So where is everyone in Edmonton going to get their iPhones?


I am headed to the store on 170th and 101st (right beside the BadAss Jacks)

but I think as there is no party planned for us that we should not do a big meet up as I would hate to buy one and then there not be one for you


----------



## lostmyphone

kezia said:


> I thought upgrade-eligibility only had to do with whether or not I get the phone for the subsidized price?


No, from my understanding, if you purchased a phone within the last year you are likely not upgrade eligible (unless you are uPhone and have more than one plan) Hopefully you can prove me wrong...I have yet to hear otherwise though


----------



## DempsyMac

the real question that I have is that I am a new Rogers customer (I have been with Telus for years) and I live in Alberta, since I will be getting a new phone number will I get one of these odd 587 area codes?

Anyone have info on this?


----------



## twolf3232

Trevor Robertson said:


> the real question that I have is that I am a new Rogers customer (I have been with Telus for years) and I live in Alberta, since I will be getting a new phone number will I get one of these odd 587 area codes?
> 
> Anyone have info on this?


Local Number Portability, dude. Transfer your number to your Rogers phone before you cancel your Telus account.


----------



## monokitty

psxp said:


> So... it seems to me Rogers has the capacity to handle the data load on the network, they were in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$ all along..  [email protected]


Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## FeXL

satchmo said:


> What I want to know is, what are they serving for breakfast?


Whatever it is, enjoy it.

It'll be the most expensive free breakfast you ever bought.


----------



## uPhone

By the way, Rogers has added an "iPhone & Accessories" option to the store locator form to filter out stores that wont be selling the iPhone.


----------



## 8127972

Lars said:


> psxp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... it seems to me Rogers has the capacity to handle the data load on the network, they were in it for the $$$$$$$$$$$ all along.. [email protected]/QUOTE]
> 
> Was there ever any doubt?
> 
> 
> 
> This is Rogers we're talking about. Anything they do has question marks attached to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zen Masta J

I must say, this is very good news.


----------



## kezia

I bought my current phone in May of 2007, do you suppose that would make me upgrade-eligible? I certainly hope so


----------



## KMPhotos

Trevor Robertson said:


> the real question that I have is that I am a new Rogers customer (I have been with Telus for years) and I live in Alberta, since I will be getting a new phone number will I get one of these odd 587 area codes?
> 
> Anyone have info on this?


I don't think so -- I believe they don't start issuing those until September. But I could be wrong.


----------



## DempsyMac

twolf3232 said:


> Local Number Portability, dude. Transfer your number to your Rogers phone before you cancel your Telus account.


I am still locked into a contract on my Telus phone so I am giving it to my wife and I will have to get a new number.


----------



## Joker Eh

kezia said:


> I bought my current phone in May of 2007, do you suppose that would make me upgrade-eligible? I certainly hope so


Yep.


----------



## uPhone

kezia said:


> I bought my current phone in May of 2007, do you suppose that would make me upgrade-eligible? I certainly hope so


Yep you're eligible. I also bought my last phone on my account in May 2007 and I am eligible. Now what really matters is what HUP tier you're in. Call Rogers and find out, because it could be the difference in paying 349 + an admin fee - 50$ credit and 249 and NO admin fee - 50$ credit.


----------



## Joker Eh

Trevor Robertson said:


> I am still locked into a contract on my Telus phone so I am giving it to my wife and I will have to get a new number.


See how much it will cost you to break said contract and then see how much you will be paying per month of that contract. If the buyout is less get out.


----------



## lostmyphone

Joker Eh said:


> See how much it will cost you to break said contract and then see how much you will be paying per month of that contract. If the buyout is less get out.


I was told today that if you break a Rogers contract they won't allow you back in for at least a month.


----------



## Duramax

Wow I just $hit my pants!! Great going guys lol

Now who can answer this question? I'm due for an upgrade but I want to keep my existing voice plan because it's a really good one. Can I still get the iPhone with my existing plan and just add the $30/6G data plan?? If so I'm buying one for sure!

Thanks!


----------



## DempsyMac

Joker Eh said:


> See how much it will cost you to break said contract and then see how much you will be paying per month of that contract. If the buyout is less get out.


not a big deal for me as my wife is out of her contract so we will just cancel her phone (no penalty) then give her my Telus one and I get the new iPhone.

Oh well I will just have to let people know about the number change.


----------



## jeepguy

slicecom said:


> Yeah you're probably right. I think I'll go downtown anyways for the fun of it. What time is everyone going to head down there?


too bad there isn't enough time to get ehMac.ca t-shirts made so you guys can hang together


----------



## alef0

I'm all in now.

Great work guys.


----------



## uPhone

Duramax said:


> Wow I just $hit my pants!! Great going guys lol
> 
> Now who can answer this question? I'm due for an upgrade but I want to keep my existing voice plan because it's a really good one. Can I still get the iPhone with my existing plan and just add the $30/6G data plan?? If so I'm buying one for sure!
> 
> Thanks!


Yep you can do that.

So, guys, should we be so bold as to say "we won" ? Or are people still unsatisfied?


----------



## slicecom

uPhone said:


> Yep you can do that.
> 
> So, guys, should we be so bold as to say "we won" ? Or are people still unsatisfied?


Well we still have the longest contracts in the world, but I'm quite satisfied at the moment. I'll be even more satisfied when I have my iPhone.


----------



## petero1818

A number of people are suggestibng visual voice mail is an a la carte option at $8. Can someone point out where they got this information? Are you sure you are not just uding the price attached to enhanced voice mail with Rogers?


----------



## Duramax

Sweet!! Thanks for the quick reply uPhone!


----------



## uPhone

I really dont know what to expect:

I've decided that I'll be at the Upper Canada Mall at 8:30AM. The mall opens at 9:30. 

How is lining up going to work? I'll have to find the closest entrance to the Rogers outlet in the mall. AND THEN RUN!

Any advice?


----------



## Joker Eh

uPhone said:


> I really dont know what to expect:
> 
> I've decided that I'll be at the Upper Canada Mall at 8:30AM. The mall opens at 9:30.
> 
> How is lining up going to work? I'll have to find the closest entrance to the Rogers outlet in the mall. AND THEN RUN!
> 
> Any advice?


THere is a rogers video store on Leslie and Davis and also one on Yonge Street across from Future Shop. 

I think I may be at either one. No need to go into mall.


----------



## pictor

It just better not be a promotional thing that will expire on people that signed up for it.

I am not eligible for an upgrade (September), so I'll need to see what my options are. The phone will cost me more, but I should still be able to do the plan...I hope.


----------



## uPhone

Joker Eh said:


> THere is a rogers video store on Leslie and Davis and also one on Yonge Street across from Future Shop.
> 
> I think I may be at either one. No need to go into mall.


Do you think that these ones will be packed? What time do they open? What time are you getting there? Will you be wearing a shirt with your monkey avatar on it??


----------



## Chealion

So has anyone done a price comparison then about how much it would cost to make an equivalent plan to the iPhone plans but with the 6GB of data instead? 

They haven't done anything to the iPhone plans they offer, they've just made a reasonable data add on option for any plans you're putting together.


----------



## ct77

pictor said:


> It just better not be a promotional thing that will expire on people that signed up for it.


The bad press that would generate would be incredible. I doubt they would pull a fast one like that, but as Rogers has demonstrated, one never really knows.

Read the fine print before you sign on the dotted line.

I must say, it's possible that I'll take this deal myself. We'll see what kind of voice plan I can scrounge up.

After I do some research on the options, I might post some "best picks" for voice plans on the "facts" site -- so if people do sign up, they'll be getting the best deal possible.


----------



## aaron

I just called Fido, with whom I have an account now, to confirm the $30/6GB offer and to figure out where I can go to get it! The rep told me that Fido is not, as yet, offering this offer, but to check back on Friday, when they'll have "much better plans". Already on the Fido site they say you can buy separate data and voice plans, and while the rep wouldn't give me any details, it's obvious that they'll either be offering the same deal as Rogers, or something different but just as good? Who knows?


----------



## CaptainCode

I'm going to try and call Friday or Saturday and get the data for my old iPhone and see what happens.


----------



## smeerdude

if you could post Family plan options also that would be awesome.


----------



## FeXL

Chealion said:


> They haven't done anything to the iPhone plans they offer, they've just made a reasonable data add on option for any plans you're putting together.


Finally, the voice of reason.

Thank you, Chealion.


----------



## one3

aaron said:


> I just called Fido, with whom I have an account now, to confirm the $30/6GB offer and to figure out where I can go to get it! The rep told me that Fido is not, as yet, offering this offer, but to check back on Friday, when they'll have "much better plans". Already on the Fido site they say you can buy separate data and voice plans, and while the rep wouldn't give me any details, it's obvious that they'll either be offering the same deal as Rogers, or something different but just as good? Who knows?


It's already been announced on fido.ca:
http://www.fido.ca/web/content/media/news_releases

It's interesting that they use the phrase "in-market" for the voiceplans you can add this new Data plan to. I have the Urban package which is no longer available and my guess that I will have to change to a voiceplan that is currently offered before I can get the data plan. I think that's what they mean by "in-market" ... if so this isn't good news for people that have great plans like the Urban plan or the even better City plan from years ago.


----------



## Joker Eh

uPhone said:


> Do you think that these ones will be packed? What time do they open? What time are you getting there? Will you be wearing a shirt with your monkey avatar on it??


With so many stores in the area, I do not think it will be that bad, Newmarket is not Toronto.

LOL, no shirt. 

The one at leslie and davis 10:00AM - 11:00PM

and the one at Yonge and Bristol 10:00AM - 9:00PM

when I get there all depends on work load at that time.


----------



## ericlewis91

anyone exicted for AppStore


----------



## satchmo

one3 said:


> I think that's what they mean by "in-market" ... if so this isn't good news for people that have great plans like the Urban plan or the even better City plan from years ago.


Just when you think they've turned the corner, they add this and we get shafted again.


----------



## one3

ericlewis91 said:


> anyone exicted for AppStore


Very much so -- a good solid IM client is first on my list of wants.
Tom Tom would be nice too.


----------



## uPhone

Joker Eh said:


> With so many stores in the area, I do not think it will be that bad, Newmarket is not Toronto.
> 
> LOL, no shirt.
> 
> The one at leslie and davis 10:00AM - 11:00PM
> 
> and the one at Yonge and Bristol 10:00AM - 9:00PM
> 
> when I get there all depends on work load at that time.


Cool, this reassures me a bit. Maybe I don't even need to get there at 8:30 but I still will just to be safe.

I'll probably go to one of these stores then. Have you called them Joker? Have they confirmed that they will have the iPhone? I'm sure they will but the only Rogers I could get to confirm that they WILL have the iPhone is the one in Upper Canada.


----------



## uPhone

one3 said:


> Very much so -- a good solid IM client is first on my list of wants.
> Tom Tom would be nice too.


I agree, an IM client is needed. I know that there will be a native AIM app on the launch but I don't know about MSN Messenger which is most important to me. 

It shouldn't take Apple too long to reach an agreement with Microsoft, if they haven't already, considering that they've got Microsoft Exchange and stuff. Hopefully we'll be seeing an MSN app soon, but for now, there's always meebo - online web IM for AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Google Talk messengers which works on an iPhone and has all major instant messaging clients.


----------



## (( p g ))

petero1818 said:


> A number of people are suggestibng visual voice mail is an a la carte option at $8. Can someone point out where they got this information? Are you sure you are not just uding the price attached to enhanced voice mail with Rogers?


Visual voicemail is included, according to this page: 
Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## Joker Eh

uPhone said:


> I agree, an IM client is needed. I know that there will be a native AIM app on the launch but I don't know about MSN Messenger which is most important to me.
> 
> It shouldn't take Apple too long to reach an agreement with Microsoft, if they haven't already, considering that they've got Microsoft Exchange and stuff. Hopefully we'll be seeing an MSN app soon, but for now, there's always meebo - online web IM for AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Google Talk messengers which works on an iPhone and has all major instant messaging clients.


MSN has its own online live web messenger.

MSN Web Messenger


----------



## kezia

one3 said:


> Very much so -- a good solid IM client is first on my list of wants.
> Tom Tom would be nice too.


I know we're getting AIM, but is MSN or Adium in the works for the iPhone?


----------



## slicecom

(( p g )) said:


> Visual voicemail is included, according to this page:
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


Visual Voicemail is included in the iPhone plans, yes. But if you combine your own plan with data, you need to pay an extra $8 per month if you want visual voicemail.


----------



## Joker Eh

uPhone said:


> Cool, this reassures me a bit. Maybe I don't even need to get there at 8:30 but I still will just to be safe.
> 
> I'll probably go to one of these stores then. Have you called them Joker? Have they confirmed that they will have the iPhone? I'm sure they will but the only Rogers I could get to confirm that they WILL have the iPhone is the one in Upper Canada.


I have not called them so I do not know if they will have it or not, but I can wait til torrow to call and see.


----------



## one3

kezia said:


> I know we're getting AIM, but is MSN or Adium in the works for the iPhone?


From this post sounds like no Adium for iPhone ( but not sure how current that is)
AdiumForiPhone - Adium X - Trac


----------



## uPhone

What's Adium? Never heard of it. 

Thanks Joker, I forgot about web MSN. 

I don't know about VVM -- I might get it. The iPhone just wouldn't feel complete without it!


----------



## slicecom

CaptainCode said:


> I'm going to try and call Friday or Saturday and get the data for my old iPhone and see what happens.


Good luck!


----------



## one3

uPhone said:


> What's Adium? Never heard of it.


Adium: "Adium is a free instant messaging application for Mac OS X that can connect to AIM, MSN, Jabber, Yahoo, and more. "

Adium - Download

I love it because I can really make the UI very minimalistic - clean and uncluttered.

But now back to iPhone / Rogers discusssion .......


----------



## petero1818

slicecom said:


> Visual Voicemail is included in the iPhone plans, yes. But if you combine your own plan with data, you need to pay an extra $8 per month if you want visual voicemail.


I understand that VVM was included in Iphone packages, however my understanding is that if you wanted it to work, you would need to buy one of Rogers Voicemail packages on your service. The included part was the Visual aspect. So my question is, if you do not buy the Iphone plan, and you buy your normal voicemail package, do you get Visual Voice Mail, or do you have to buy that service a la carte, or does its use merely count to your 6Gig of data but not to your data if you are on a plan.
I have been unable to find anyone who can answer this.


----------



## slicecom

petero1818 said:


> I understand that VVM was included in Iphone packages, however my understanding is that if you wanted it to work, you would need to buy one of Rogers Voicemail packages on your service. The included part was the Visual aspect.


You've got it all wrong. Visual Voicemail is completely separate from Rogers Voicemail. Infact if you have both, with your plan + value pack, they have to CANCEL the Rogers Voicemail so Visual Voicemail will work.



petero1818 said:


> So my question is, if you do not buy the Iphone plan, and you buy your normal voicemail package, do you get Visual Voice Mail, or do you have to buy that service a la carte, or does its use merely count to your 6Gig of data but not to your data if you are on a plan.
> I have been unable to find anyone who can answer this.


No. You get Rogers Voicemail, where you dial your own number, and check your mail the normal way.

If you want Visual Voicemail outside of an iPhone plan, you pay an extra $8 per month for it. Visual Voicemail is completely separate from your data plan, and will not count towards it.


----------



## Joker Eh

petero1818 said:


> I understand that VVM was included in Iphone packages, however my understanding is that if you wanted it to work, you would need to buy one of Rogers Voicemail packages on your service. The included part was the Visual aspect. So my question is, if you do not buy the Iphone plan, and you buy your normal voicemail package, do you get Visual Voice Mail, or do you have to buy that service a la carte, or does its use merely count to your 6Gig of data but not to your data if you are on a plan.
> I have been unable to find anyone who can answer this.


The answer is all over this forum. But here we go again.

Buying a voicemail feature does not include the Visual VoiceMail. If you want vvm then you have to pay an extra $8.

And yes you get it with one of the iPhone Plans, but that would assume that you have the voice mail service. Having vvm requires the use of data and yes it is included with it I think.

But man call and check for yourself. Just pick up the phone. Geez. Does anyone use the phone anymore, or just text and email people back and forth.


----------



## petero1818

slicecom said:


> You've got it all wrong. Visual Voicemail is completely separate from Rogers Voicemail. Infact if you have both, with your plan + value pack, they have to CANCEL the Rogers Voicemail so Visual Voicemail will work.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You get Rogers Voicemail, where you dial your own number, and check your mail the normal way.
> 
> If you want Visual Voicemail outside of an iPhone plan, you pay an extra $8 per month for it. Visual Voicemail is completely separate from your data plan, and will not count towards it.


Well thanks for the clarification. That is different from what I was told by Rogers CSR, though they seem fairly clued out at this point so I am going to trust you on this.

Thanks


----------



## uPhone

I've just checked the Rogers Vision maps. 

It looks like 3G doesn't even reach my area! Although when I go to school and stuff I'll have 3G. But still, that sucks.


----------



## Joker Eh

uPhone said:


> I've just checked the Rogers Vision maps.
> 
> It looks like 3G doesn't even reach my area! Although when I go to school and stuff I'll have 3G. But still, that sucks.


What area is that? You have to be close to Newmarket because you are coming here on Friday. and as far as I can tell on the map it here in newmarket.


----------



## uPhone

Joker Eh said:


> What area is that? You have to be close to Newmarket because you are coming here on Friday. and as far as I can tell on the map it here in newmarket.


I'm about a 15-20 minute drive along highway 9 to Newmarket, - King Township. It's in the "white zone" of the Rogers Vision maps.


----------



## chas_m

Joker Eh said:


> I think it is $8 extraa, but what I want to know is it worth it? what's special about it?


I haven't yet read through all TWELVE pages of posts in this thread (my eyes!!!) but I can answer this question real easy, having used VV for a year in the states:

At first, you might not think there's ANYTHING special about it. A voicemail comes in, it appears in your list (highlighted red for ones you have not returned yet).

The big difference (and it's such a little thing) is that you can SKIP AROUND. Most other voicemail systems make you listen to at least part of EACH message IN SUCCESSION, then delete them one at a time.

VV identifies who left the voicemail, so you can at a glance see what's important and what's not, and listen to it/delete it/respond to it in any order you please. Just like email.

VV makes voicemail just like email. With audio.

Once you start using it, you'll wonder why they didn't come up with this in the first place.


----------



## uPhone

Thanks chas_m

I think I'll probably get it. I like how VV is displayed as if it's an mp3 in the iPod of the iPhone - you can drag the forward/rewind slider to listen again/skip, right?


----------



## chas_m

Joker Eh said:


> I hope you are right. I had to read it back to him many times. I felt like a lawyer, and called him an idiot. I feel bad.


You should feel bad. That was uncalled for, and it wasn't his/her fault, you're just over excited.

You should probably call back (you won't get the same person, but it doesn't matter), explain what happened and apologise. They'll make a note of it and the poor schlub might even see it (particularly if you remember his name), which would really make him feel better.

Being a Rogers CSR has been a tough job, particularly of late. These guys don't set the policy, make the policy, find out about changes fast enough, get enough training or get paid enough. Don't be a jerk to them. You may hate Rogers, you may even have a valid reason to hate them, but the guy/gal on the phone isn't Rogers, it's a human being.

Signed, the husband of an AT&T CSR.


----------



## htdub

uPhone said:


> Thanks chas_m
> 
> I think I'll probably get it. I like how VV is displayed as if it's an mp3 in the iPod of the iPhone - you can drag the forward/rewind slider to listen again/skip, right?


 You can listen to voice mail #5 right away instead of going thru the first 4 voicemails to get to it. The icon for the the phone on the screen will show how many voicemails you have, not just a red dot saying you have voicemail.

It's a great feature, is it worth $8, depends on how many voicemails you get now. 

If you get only a couple of voicemails a day, then no.

YouTube - Fastsilicon.com iPhone Visual Voicemail demo


----------



## chas_m

uPhone said:


> Thanks chas_m
> 
> I think I'll probably get it. I like how VV is displayed as if it's an mp3 in the iPod of the iPhone - you can drag the forward/rewind slider to listen again/skip, right?


Exactly.


----------



## jaileon

*VVM & Enhanced VM*

Sorry guys, I'm still not clear if paying the $8 for VVM will get you the voice mail as well or is just the Visual interface?
Do I still need to pay another $8 for the traditional Voice Mail?


----------



## Joker Eh

chas_m said:


> You should feel bad. That was uncalled for, and it wasn't his/her fault, you're just over excited.
> 
> You should probably call back (you won't get the same person, but it doesn't matter), explain what happened and apologise. They'll make a note of it and the poor schlub might even see it (particularly if you remember his name), which would really make him feel better.
> 
> Being a Rogers CSR has been a tough job, particularly of late. These guys don't set the policy, make the policy, find out about changes fast enough, get enough training or get paid enough. Don't be a jerk to them. You may hate Rogers, you may even have a valid reason to hate them, but the guy/gal on the phone isn't Rogers, it's a human being.
> 
> Signed, the husband of an AT&T CSR.


:lmao: Your right, and I do fell bad, but I won't call and say I am sorry. :lmao: They are the front line and rogers should put things in place so that their CSR's are more informed everyday.


----------



## Joker Eh

jaileon said:


> Sorry guys, I'm still not clear if paying the $8 for VVM will get you the voice mail as well or is just the Visual interface?
> Do I still need to pay another $8 for the traditional Voice Mail?


What after 129 posts you can not find the answer? :yikes:


----------



## uPhone

Joker Eh said:


> :lmao: Your right, and I do fell bad, but I won't call and say I am sorry. :lmao: They are the front line and rogers should put things in place so that their CSR's are more informed everyday.


Chas_m would know better than me (having an AT&T CSR wife) but I would be surprised if a CSR even has access to the records of the particular agent that handled that a specific call, let alone the time or the know-how to get a hold of them to say sorry. 

Either way, if the caller is unsatisfied with the service they've received when calling customer support I don't think it's their moral responsibility to call back and say sorry. The CSR should be calling him back to apologize for not being qualified to answer his questions effectively. :lmao:


----------



## chas_m

As for whether we "won" or not, I'd have to say Rogers caved and met us halfway.

The contracts are still overly long, and the hidden fees are still there, but you have to give them credit: they saw that the AMOUNT of data in the plans was what really got people kvetching, and they fixed that. It would be nearly IMPOSSIBLE to use 6GB of data on an iPhone 1.0, with 2.0 it becomes somewhat more possible but safely out of range of 95%+ of users so the fear of overage charges is for all intents and purposes erased.

As a former American, I have to say I'm a bit alarmed at how many people here appear to have bowel control issues whenever good news comes their way. I think I will skip the next EhMac reunion party. 

This is not something we would say (or admit) in the states, to put it mildly.

I also get the impression that it is really rare for Canadians to actually come out and PROTEST something like this, a consumer issue. If so, look where it got you -- and make sure you KEEP demanding better treatment (starting with the Get Connected Fairly Act!). You want to know why France has the best healthcare and labour conditions? I'll tell you. Because they'll strike at the drop of a hat. The government is AFRAID of the power of the people en masse.

That's EXACTLY where you want your government to be. 

Finally, to answer the question "is it enough?" I'd have to say yes, for me it is. I still won't be getting an iPhone on July 11th, but I'll certainly be doing my research, and assuming I find a plan combination I like, I'll probably be signing that dotted line before the promotion ends. But between now and then, I'm writing a letter to my MP. As someone earlier said, the battle may be over, but the war for Comparable Quality Service is not yet done.


----------



## darrenlovesmac

So, I agree that even the "unlimited plans" such as the plan from ATT in the USA does have a soft cap (I can't recall what it was, but I do recall hearing something about it), why didn't Rogers just SAY they were giving us an 'unlimited' plan, and in the small print, say there was a 'soft' cap of 6GB. OR, just make it unlimited! As someone said, if Rogers does not think anyone will go over 6GB, then why not take that bold step, and go all in with an unlimited plan? Not that I am bitching, I think that is great, really great, just thinking out loud. 

About visual voice mail, I loved it and yes, it is worth it. I don't think you would have to purchase the 'enhanced' voicemail, as I thought visual voice mail will kind of be the equivalent of enhanced voicemail, but for the iPhone?

I hope to get into the store to buy the phone on Saturday or something like that, but I am NOT wanting to have add-a-line to my plan. If I have to do that, I will see if I can add the 6GB data to my existing iPhone, thus being able to utilize that phone (legally and without penalty) on the Rogers network. Remains to be seen!

Good luck, be good to each other in the line-up on Friday morning guys! You know there will be television cameras on you, at least back east! Don't be a news story by fighting or pushing!  

Darren


----------



## htdub

Just did this plan comparision for my friend trying to compare it against the iPhone plans.

$45 Feature Business Plan: 
450 + 50 (Total 500 Minutes)
Unlimited Incoming
100 Canadian Long Distance
Free local calling for 3 months

$9 to start my evenings at 5PM
$30 - 6 GB Data Plan announced today
$11 - Value Pack (VM, 125 Text, CD)
$8 - Visual Voice Mail

=$103 

(Receive 10% off the combined Voice with Data monthly service fees when activating on a 3-year term contract (combined MSF value must be greater than $70)

So that's an extra $10 off, total of $93 + taxes


----------



## Chealion

As a followup:

Here's an example plan that would be more comparable to the iPhone plans:

1) Right Fit Plan ($25 for 250 minutes that increases as need be - which is a darn inexpensive plan to start with)
2) iPhone Value Pack ($15 - but can you even add this? Need to call and find out)
3) Visual Voicemail ($8)
4) Data Addon ($30 for 6GB)

So total cost is: $81 for the plan itself, then add $6.95 for access fee and $0.50 for 911...

$83.45 gives you:
250 minutes (50 minutes less than the $75 iPhone plan)
Call Display
Visual Voicemail
2500 Text messages (sent)
6GB of data
$0.20 for additional minutes

What you miss from getting the coincidental $97.45 iPhone ($75 plan + $15 value pack) is the free access to the Rogers hotspots, and the unlimited evenings and weekends (from 9PM to 7AM) but you lose 5.25GB of data, and you pay $0.35 for any additional minutes.


----------



## uPhone

The 6GB plan = 6144MB (Don't forget that 1GB = 1024MB, those extra 24MB add up and give you a pleasant little 144MB "extra"). I can't imagine ever going over this. Although I'm going to use my iPhone's data capabilities to the MAX and see where I sit in terms of data usage.


----------



## Corvillus

darrenlovesmac said:


> So, I agree that even the "unlimited plans" such as the plan from ATT in the USA does have a soft cap (I can't recall what it was, but I do recall hearing something about it), why didn't Rogers just SAY they were giving us an 'unlimited' plan, and in the small print, say there was a 'soft' cap of 6GB. OR, just make it unlimited! As someone said, if Rogers does not think anyone will go over 6GB, then why not take that bold step, and go all in with an unlimited plan? Not that I am bitching, I think that is great, really great, just thinking out loud.


AT&T's 3G data plans have a cap of 5GB AFAIK (the iPhone 1.0 plan didn't have a cap, but it's physically impossible to reach 5GB/mo on EDGE anyway so it's a moot pont). So in actuality we're actually getting 1GB more for our $30...but at the price of having a 1 year longer contract and more annoyingly almost triple the buyout fee for the contract. I'll probably still take it anyway though.


----------



## uPhone

Chealion said:


> As a followup:
> 
> Here's an example plan that would be more comparable to the iPhone plans:
> 
> 1) Right Fit Plan ($25 for 250 minutes that increases as need be - which is a darn inexpensive plan to start with)
> 2) iPhone Value Pack ($15 - but can you even add this? Need to call and find out)
> 3) Visual Voicemail ($8)
> 4) Data Addon ($30 for 6GB)
> 
> So total cost is: $81 for the plan itself, then add $6.95 for access fee and $0.50 for 911...
> 
> $83.45 gives you:
> 250 minutes (50 minutes less than the $75 iPhone plan)
> Call Display
> Visual Voicemail
> 2500 Text messages (sent)
> 6GB of data
> $0.20 for additional minutes
> 
> What you miss from getting the coincidental $97.45 iPhone ($75 plan + $15 value pack) is the free access to the Rogers hotspots, and the unlimited evenings and weekends (from 9PM to 7AM) but you lose 5.25GB of data, and you pay $0.35 for any additional minutes.


Thanks for that analysis. I wrote this in my BlackBerry and I'll be telling the rep on Friday that this is what I want. 

Hopefully you're right about the 15 dollar value pack.


----------



## Joker Eh

darrenlovesmac said:


> So, I agree that even the "unlimited plans" such as the plan from ATT in the USA does have a soft cap (I can't recall what it was, but I do recall hearing something about it), why didn't Rogers just SAY they were giving us an 'unlimited' plan, and in the small print, say there was a 'soft' cap of 6GB. OR, just make it unlimited! As someone said, if Rogers does not think anyone will go over 6GB, then why not take that bold step, and go all in with an unlimited plan? Not that I am bitching, I think that is great, really great, just thinking out loud.
> 
> About visual voice mail, I loved it and yes, it is worth it. I don't think you would have to purchase the 'enhanced' voicemail, as I thought visual voice mail will kind of be the equivalent of enhanced voicemail, but for the iPhone?
> 
> I hope to get into the store to buy the phone on Saturday or something like that, but I am NOT wanting to have add-a-line to my plan. If I have to do that, I will see if I can add the 6GB data to my existing iPhone, thus being able to utilize that phone (legally and without penalty) on the Rogers network. Remains to be seen!
> 
> Good luck, be good to each other in the line-up on Friday morning guys! You know there will be television cameras on you, at least back east! Don't be a news story by fighting or pushing!
> 
> Darren


Someone mentioned to me its 5 gb, its in the term of agreement.


----------



## satchmo

darrenlovesmac said:


> So, I agree that even the "unlimited plans" such as the plan from ATT in the USA does have a soft cap (I can't recall what it was, but I do recall hearing something about it), why didn't Rogers just SAY they were giving us an 'unlimited' plan, and in the small print, say there was a 'soft' cap of 6GB. OR, just make it unlimited! As someone said, if Rogers does not think anyone will go over 6GB, then why not take that bold step, and go all in with an unlimited plan? Not that I am bitching, I think that is great, really great, just thinking out loud.


You would think from PR standpoint, they would simply offer 'unlimited', but me thinks it has more to do with saving face and not quite admitting that they were wrong.


----------



## Joker Eh

htdub said:


> Just did this plan comparision for my friend trying to compare it against the iPhone plans.
> 
> $45 Feature Business Plan:
> 450 + 50 (Total 500 Minutes)
> Unlimited Incoming
> 100 Canadian Long Distance
> Free local calling for 3 months
> 
> $9 to start my evenings at 5PM
> $30 - 6 GB Data Plan announced today
> $11 - Value Pack (VM, 125 Text, CD)
> $8 - Visual Voice Mail
> 
> =$103
> 
> (Receive 10% off the combined Voice with Data monthly service fees when activating on a 3-year term contract (combined MSF value must be greater than $70)
> 
> So that's an extra $10 off, total of $93 + taxes


If you purchase their Mega Plan 30 the early evening at 6 PM is included.


----------



## HowEver

satchmo said:


> You would think from PR standpoint, they would simply offer 'unlimited', but me thinks it has more to do with saving face and not quite admitting that they were wrong.


The AT&T data plan is "unlimited" but soft-capped at 5GB.

So Rogers' limited is actually more unlimited than the AT&T unlimited...


----------



## htdub

Chealion said:


> As a followup:
> 
> Here's an example plan that would be more comparable to the iPhone plans:
> 
> 1) Right Fit Plan ($25 for 250 minutes that increases as need be - which is a darn inexpensive plan to start with)
> 2) iPhone Value Pack ($15 - but can you even add this? Need to call and find out)
> 3) Visual Voicemail ($8)
> 4) Data Addon ($30 for 6GB)
> 
> So total cost is: $81 for the plan itself, then add $6.95 for access fee and $0.50 for 911...
> 
> $83.45 gives you:
> 250 minutes (50 minutes less than the $75 iPhone plan)
> Call Display
> Visual Voicemail
> 2500 Text messages (sent)
> 6GB of data
> $0.20 for additional minutes
> 
> What you miss from getting the coincidental $97.45 iPhone ($75 plan + $15 value pack) is the free access to the Rogers hotspots, and the unlimited evenings and weekends (from 9PM to 7AM) but you lose 5.25GB of data, and you pay $0.35 for any additional minutes.


Just get the $15 Smartphone Value Pack, it includes VM

iPhone value pack applies to the iphone plans, since the iphone plans includes VVM


----------



## Joker Eh

chas_m said:


> As a former American, I have to say I'm a bit alarmed at how many people here appear to have bowel control issues whenever good news comes their way. I think I will skip the next EhMac reunion party.


Mine was no bowel movement, it was something else. :lmao:


----------



## 5andman

I'd still wait until Mid-August and listen/read all the feedback before making any decision.


----------



## satchmo

HowEver said:


> The AT&T data plan is "unlimited" but soft-capped at 5GB.
> 
> So Rogers' limited is actually more unlimited than the AT&T unlimited...


You're missing my point. It's more about the wording rather than the actual service. People hear the word 'unlimited' and they rejoice.


----------



## DempsyMac

5andman said:


> I'd still wait until Mid-August and listen/read all the feedback before making any decision.


Ya but what fun is that, I hope that it snows on Friday just to get all the real weak/nondedicated people to not stand in line, that will be a true test of a gadget freak.

(okay really I was kidding please don't snow, oh crap look what I just did)


----------



## Drizzx

Guys, I ask you to think of it this way. Imagine the press release said this, rather than what it does...




> Wednesday May 7th, 2009
> 
> Effective July 11, and as a limited time promotional offer for customers
> who activate by August 31 on a three year contract, a data-only offering of
> *Unlimited* data for $30 per month is being made available that can be added to any in-market voice plan. For example, with *Unlimited* data, iPhone 3G users can visit thousands web pages, or send and receive hundreds of thousands emails, or watch hours of of YouTube videos each and every month.(xx)



Then somewhere down in the fine print, a few people will read:




> (xx) Unlimited data has a soft-cap of 6GB per month. Customers exceeding this cap will be charged at a rate of blah blah blah blah blah



Then the headlines in the news would read things like:

_"Rogers Insults Customers, Says Unlimited, Doesn't Mean It"

"Rogers Tries to Pull the Wool Over Customers Eyes"

"Bowing to Pressure, Rogers Spins plans to Pretend to Give Customers What They Want; Really Doesn't"

"Boycott Rogers, Their a Bunch of Lieing Thugs"

"Unlimited by &*%!"_


AT&T gets away with it because they didn't create themselves a frenzied mob of customers by releasing a ridiculous plan to begin with. I suspect Rogers could have done the same at one point, but now that it's been analyzed to death by practically the entire world, it would just be more egg on their face to try and announce it as unlimited and bury the fact there is a soft cap.


----------



## kloan

*yawn*

Does anyone here think that maybe all of this was intentional? To me, this wreaks of manipulative marketing strategies... you know, like announce rates that send people to the polls/web/toilet outraged, create even MORE buzz, then in the last minute (ok, days) come out with a 'promotional' offer, thereby winning back (some) of the people to buy the precious iPhone? As someone already mentioned, if you add it up it's still 'nickel and diming'......

I'm betting it was planned from the beginning... that's just me though......


----------



## tacsniper

hey $30 for 6GB, I am now in


----------



## HowEver

If this was "planned," I'd hate to see them get spontaneous.




kloan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Does anyone here think that maybe all of this was intentional? To me, this wreaks of manipulative marketing strategies... you know, like announce rates that send people to the polls/web/toilet outraged, create even MORE buzz, then in the last minute (ok, days) come out with a 'promotional' offer, thereby winning back (some) of the people to buy the precious iPhone? As someone already mentioned, if you add it up it's still 'nickel and diming'......
> 
> I'm betting it was planned from the beginning... that's just me though......


----------



## Joker Eh

Rogers has made mistakes in the past. trust me they do not want to lose customer over this and I am sure this same plan will be offered when the BB Bold comes out.

For those old enough remember when they came out with the cable packages that made you choose all of them or nothing?



kloan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Does anyone here think that maybe all of this was intentional? To me, this wreaks of manipulative marketing strategies... you know, like announce rates that send people to the polls/web/toilet outraged, create even MORE buzz, then in the last minute (ok, days) come out with a 'promotional' offer, thereby winning back (some) of the people to buy the precious iPhone? As someone already mentioned, if you add it up it's still 'nickel and diming'......
> 
> I'm betting it was planned from the beginning... that's just me though......


----------



## Drizzx

Just got off the phone with the Fido dealership in town. They have 170 iPhones coming, and its a retail mall outlet. They don't sound too understocked to me.


----------



## KMPhotos

Just called a couple of Rogers Wireless stores and while they would not give me exact numbers, they did say there should be plenty of iPhones to go around. 
Oh I hope they are right.


----------



## Bilbo

*Step in the right direction*

For me, $90 or so a month for the iPhone is still more than I can justify at this point, especially because I am a light cellular user as it is. It would be nice, but I'm steering clear for now and hope that the prices fall in another year or so. 

I still have an issue with being locked in for three years. That takes away the freedom of choice. (Who knows what next year will bring?) If Rogers is so confident in what they offer and how they treat their customers, why handcuff people to the radiator this way?tptptptp


----------



## krug1313

If only they announced it from the beginning. I bet they still pissed off enough customers that even this news wont much matter to half the people.


----------



## 8127972

kloan said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Does anyone here think that maybe all of this was intentional? To me, this wreaks of manipulative marketing strategies... you know, like announce rates that send people to the polls/web/toilet outraged, create even MORE buzz, then in the last minute (ok, days) come out with a 'promotional' offer, thereby winning back (some) of the people to buy the precious iPhone? As someone already mentioned, if you add it up it's still 'nickel and diming'......
> 
> I'm betting it was planned from the beginning... that's just me though......


I doubt it was planned from the start. But I do get the feeling that they might have done this because whatever market intelligence they do was telling them that they had to do something or risk having July 11th look really bad which would create even more negative PR. 

By having people like us even give tepid amounts of buy in for this data plan, it gives them positive PR.


----------



## uPhone

*Joker Eh,*

I went to the Rogers today near the mall, the one on Young. 

I talked to a guy who worked there and he said they wont know until Thursday night how many they will have. He said that they are opening at 9:00AM and that he definately recommends getting there early because no matter what their stock will be, they've been getting 10 phone calls a day asking about the iPhone so it'll probably go quick.

I think I'm gunna go to this one.


----------



## Elric

Bilbo said:


> For me, $90 or so a month for the iPhone is still more than I can justify at this point, especially because I am a light cellular user as it is. It would be nice, but I'm steering clear for now and hope that the prices fall in another year or so.
> 
> I still have an issue with being locked in for three years. That takes away the freedom of choice. (Who knows what next year will bring?) If Rogers is so confident in what they offer and how they treat their customers, why handcuff people to the radiator this way?tptptptp


If you are a light user, get a small $30 plan, add the $10 data and boom, $40 (plus the system access fee).


----------



## kevleviathan

I went to the Rogers store near me today and the guy was a complete dick about it. I asked about the new pricing and he said "It's all speculation, nothing is confirmed until Friday". He wouldn't even tell me about the previously announced plans! I asked which voice plans the iPhone can use and blah blah, just trying to figure out costs here, and he wouldn't answer anything. I asked how many they're going to have and he said he had no idea. Not to mention he didn't even look up from his blackberry the whole time....
Ugh. 

From what I understand though, I can take the $25/month voice plan and add the $30/month data on top of that for $55/month plus the BS activation fee and monthly system access fee. This suddenly got a little more affordable! :greedy:

EDIT: On a separate note, do I need a credit card to get an iPhone? I don't have one.


----------



## ct77

Here's a choice quote from from John Boynton, the senior vice-president and chief marketing officer of Rogers Wireless:

"Boynton said existing price plans for the iPhone will go back into effect Sept. 1.

'What we’re trying to do is satisfy a very small group of people, the early adopters,' he said. 'When those customers are done, we’re back to our basic user.'"

John Boynton, Wednesday, July 9, 2008, here:

TheStar.com | News | Rogers caves on iPhone pricing

Anyone care to translate what they think that means? I know what I think he means.


----------



## CaptainCode

It means if you want 6GB of data you better hurry up and get it within a month and a half or tough luck.


----------



## dwp

ct77

I couldn't have said it any better! (well.. at least before you made your edits) You're (were) absolutely right on the money. :clap: 

It's incredible how many people can be bought for so little. The fundamental fact is that Canadians still pay too much for cell phone service and unless we unite as a buying force this will never change. The only reason Rogers is locking customers into a three year deal is because they know the industry is going to change within three years. Keep in mind that these folks who work for Rogers are very clever people... you have to be to work in the upper level at Rogers.

But Rogers is the master manipulator and their PR machine is working overtime on this little iPhone kink. September 1st it's back to business as usual! This is why Rogers makes so much money... throw the dogs a bone and lock em' in for three years. Smells an awful like bundle your services and save 15%... chicken scratch for Rogers.

Anyway keep buying their products and services and keep feeding the Rogers machine cause smart money is buying the stock.


----------



## uPhone

Just a reminder to people who arent firmiliar with hardware upgrades and plan changes: don't forget that the amount of data you get for the first month of your new plan will likely be under 6GB, it is called pro-rated data. If you are halfway into your billing cycle, for example, and you have a 300MB plan for example, Rogers will use factors such as the cost per month of the new and old plans and the amount of time you have left on your current billing cycle to calculate the amount of data you will have on your first month of new service. 

For example, I recently changed from the 25MB plan to the 300MB plan in the middle of my billing cycle. My pro-rated amount of data was 100MB for the rest of the month (down from 300).

Luckily this works out well for me as my billing cycle ends on the 10th and a new one begins on the 11th so I will have exactly 6GB 



> Since your existing plan will only be effective for a portion of the current billing period, the Monthly Service Fee and the minutes and/or data usage included in that plan will be pro-rated to reflect the portion of the current billing period that your existing plan was effective, which may result in additional charges for any minutes and/or data usage exceeding the plan’s pro-rated monthly allowance.


----------



## fjnmusic

Either way, it's a hell of a lot better than the original offer. I think I can live with it. If all the other RIM product purchasers want to see cell phone rates powered, they should do something more than whine. Start a petition. Once again, it's the Apple people leading innovation in the industry, this time the cell phone industry.


----------



## fjnmusic

HowEver said:


> Only the iPhone voice/data plans get Rogers/fido hotspot access.
> 
> But with 6GB to burn, who cares? Get a less expensive voice plan (that gets you more minutes of talk time), and the $30 data plan.
> 
> Watch your 6,000 minutes of YouTube videos with the 6GB, and then put your phone in your pocket and read a magazine. Or go for a walk. Or, get this, call a friend.


Better yet, browse through your YouTube videos on your computer (there is a lot of crap out there you wouldn't want to waste your data time on), save your best ones to favorites, turn your fave YouTube videos into iTunes files with a widget like MeTube, and then sync your iPhone with your iTunes library just like you would with an iPod. Then you don't have to use ANY data time, which you can reserve for more productive surfing.

My kids have been watching YouTube videos on their iPods for months and their friends are always shocked at how they managed to get YouTube videos on their iPod. They ask, how did you do that? My older one (grade 5) will ask, what kind of computer do you have? They usually say, a Dell. And she says, aw, that's too bad. Takes after her old man, she does.

Of course, you should be able to surf to your heart's content on WiFi at home if you have a wireless router.


----------



## fjnmusic

KMPhotos said:


> Yeah - I don't want to complain anymore, but living in Edmonton I feel sort of jipped. No party for the provincial capital? Oh well. I'll take the 6GB data and be happy.
> So where is everyone in Edmonton going to get their iPhones?


The Rogers wireless store on Wye Road in Sherwood Park. The smaller, the better, methinks. I can always get a rain check and second round consideration.


----------



## uPhone

Fjn, for future reference YouTube videos can be downloaded at vixy.net : Online FLV Converter : Download online videos direct to PC / iPod / PSP. It's free! with either their web based application or their downloadable application (which works faster). You can download them directly into iPod format, QuickTime format, AVI, mp3 (audio only) etc. It's a good way to download songs (with the mp3 only option) without download programs that might have viruses or spyware.


----------



## GradientMac

*Sadness.*

This is great news, aside from the fact that each Rogers store is only getting 10-20 iPhones. I'm pissed at Apple for that, now I'm never going to be able to get the damn deal Rogers is offering because I can't get to a Rogers store on July 11th. It's pretty obvious they'll be sold out any day afterward. 

Ugh, damn you Apple. You're my favourite company but I'm pretty god damned livid with you.


----------



## Adguyy

OMG I'll have to buy a iPhone G3 dock! LOL


----------



## Guest

I think you are all jumping the gun here (at least everyone that is saying "I'm in") ...

You can't seriously believe that if you're an early adopter that Rogers is going to give you a full 3 years worth of 6GB/mnth data access for $30/mnth? If anything it will be like Rogers has done in the past with their "introductory" deals ... you will get cheap access for the first 3 months and then your 6GB per mnth will be at full rates ... of course at this point you're already locked into a 3 year commitment with them.

I'm still not buying an iPhone from Rogers .. at least not until all the dust settles on this one. Things are not always as they seem. When they say "limited" they mean "severely limited", it's a standard part of their vocabulary and that is not going to change. When they say Sep 1 the plans go back to normal I sincerely believe that it means that there will be no more 6GB for $30/mnth for anyone, early adopter or not.

I really do hope they prove me wrong, but guys, this is Rogers we are talking about here. They don't give away anything for free. To me this seems like they are just tossing a (poisoned) cookie out to all us hardcore apple fans, and maybe Steve Jobs ... just to lose some of the bad press they've been getting for this stuff.

P.S. Their bandwidth math is still horribly wrong.

P.S.S. They do not mention anywhere at all how much bandwidth you use for Google maps usage .. why? It wheezes the juice and they don't want to let that cat out of the bag.


----------



## zlinger

mguertin said:


> You can't seriously believe that if you're an early adopter that Rogers is going to give you a full 3 years worth of 6GB/mnth data access for $30/mnth? If anything it will be like Rogers has done in the past with their "introductory" deals ... you will get cheap access for the first 3 months and then your 6GB per mnth will be at full rates ... of course at this point you're already locked into a 3 year commitment with them.


I don't think they could get away with this. They can weasel out of it is when someone makes a change to their contract, or when it expires.

If they try to pull this tactic, I think people will go sabotage their cell towers -- in addition to class action law suits.


----------



## kloan

mguertin said:


> P.S.S. They do not mention anywhere at all how much bandwidth you use for Google maps usage .. why? It wheezes the juice and they don't want to let that cat out of the bag.


Yup, which is why using Google maps for GPS is one of the dumbest things Apple could've done with the iPhone.

For the love of god, at LEAST give us the ability to save maps to memory....


----------



## fjnmusic

A contract is a contract. If it says 6GB a month for $30 for 3 years, then that's what it is. I guess we'll have to wait until Friday and read it ourselves. Keep a close eye on the caveats and fine print, though.


----------



## Guest

zlinger said:


> I don't think they could get away with this. They can weasel out of it is when someone makes a change to their contract, or when it expires.
> 
> If they try to pull this tactic, I think people will go sabotage their cell towers -- in addition to class action law suits.


Where in their announcement does it say anything about giving this "limited time 6GB data offer" for the duration of your contract? Here is there exact wording on it:

"limited time 6GB data offer"
"Effective July 11, and as a limited time promotional offer for customers
who activate until August 31, 2008 on a three year contract, a data-only
offering of 6GB of data for $30 per month is being made available that can be
added to any in-market voice plan."

Neither of those statements say that you get the "limited time" offer for the duration of your contract. This is the _exact_ same approach they use to get people to buy into their home internet and home phone services .. you get a "limited time" offer where you get a really cheap rate .. for a "limited time"

Again I hope they prove me wrong, and if they are going to offer this for the full 3 years I might consider ... but I'll believe it when I see it in writing from Rogers and not a moment sooner.


----------



## HowEver

Dude, I have an "introductory $10 discount" that I've had since 1997--and I changed my monthly plan from that $29 plan years ago. The credit stayed.

I once signed up for online billing and got a 6 month minutes credit that lasted 4 years.

The $30/6GB is not only going to stick around, it's going to get better.

So yes I seriously believe this. Think of the flak Rogers got for going from $10/10MB or $25/4MB to the new $30/300MB or the iPhone plans, $60/400 MB (plus voice).

If they remove this plan arbitrarily, they are toast. It's not going to happen.





mguertin said:


> I think you are all jumping the gun here (at least everyone that is saying "I'm in") ...
> 
> You can't seriously believe that if you're an early adopter that Rogers is going to give you a full 3 years worth of 6GB/mnth data access for $30/mnth? If anything it will be like Rogers has done in the past with their "introductory" deals ... you will get cheap access for the first 3 months and then your 6GB per mnth will be at full rates ... of course at this point you're already locked into a 3 year commitment with them.
> 
> I'm still not buying an iPhone from Rogers .. at least not until all the dust settles on this one. Things are not always as they seem. When they say "limited" they mean "severely limited", it's a standard part of their vocabulary and that is not going to change. When they say Sep 1 the plans go back to normal I sincerely believe that it means that there will be no more 6GB for $30/mnth for anyone, early adopter or not.
> 
> I really do hope they prove me wrong, but guys, this is Rogers we are talking about here. They don't give away anything for free. To me this seems like they are just tossing a (poisoned) cookie out to all us hardcore apple fans, and maybe Steve Jobs ... just to lose some of the bad press they've been getting for this stuff.
> 
> P.S. Their bandwidth math is still horribly wrong.
> 
> P.S.S. They do not mention anywhere at all how much bandwidth you use for Google maps usage .. why? It wheezes the juice and they don't want to let that cat out of the bag.


----------



## fjnmusic

Well it doesn't really make a lot of sense either to offer a $30 a month rate for exactly one and two-thirds months.


----------



## Guest

I seriously hope you're right ... but I'm not holding my breath. I've never had a deal from Rogers that lasted any longer than an introductory period... ever.



HowEver said:


> Dude, I have an "introductory $10 discount" that I've had since 1997--and I changed my monthly plan from that $29 plan years ago. The credit stayed.
> 
> I once signed up for online billing and got a 6 month minutes credit that lasted 4 years.
> 
> The $30/6GB is not only going to stick around, it's going to get better.
> 
> So yes I seriously believe this. Think of the flak Rogers got for going from $10/10MB or $25/4MB to the new $30/300MB or the iPhone plans, $60/400 MB (plus voice).
> 
> If they remove this plan arbitrarily, they are toast. It's not going to happen.


----------



## fjnmusic

mguertin said:


> Where in their announcement does it say anything about giving this "limited time 6GB data offer" for the duration of your contract? Here is there exact wording on it:
> 
> "limited time 6GB data offer"
> "Effective July 11, and as a limited time promotional offer for customers who activate until August 31, 2008 on a three year contract, a data-only offering of 6GB of data for $30 per month is being made available that can be added to any in-market voice plan."
> 
> Neither of those statements say that you get the "limited time" offer for the duration of your contract. This is the _exact_ same approach they use to get people to buy into their home internet and home phone services .. you get a "limited time" offer where you get a really cheap rate .. for a "limited time"
> 
> Again I hope they prove me wrong, and if they are going to offer this for the full 3 years I might consider ... but I'll believe it when I see it in writing from Rogers and not a moment sooner.


Actually it does say exactly that. Everything depends on the placement of the commas and the subsequent meaning of the clauses. For example, the restrictive clause "and as a limited time promotional offer for customers who activate until August 31, 2008 on a three year contract" tells who is eligible, but does not affect the basic subject-verb structure of the sentence. The basic sentence, minus that clause, then reads "Effective July 11…a data-only offering of 6GB of data for $30 per month is being made available that can be added to any in-market voice plan." It says what it says and it means what it means.

Wording is everything in the legal world.


----------



## Guest

fjnmusic said:


> Actually it does say exactly that. Everything depends on the placement of the commas and the subsequent meaning of the clauses. For example, the restrictive clause "and as a limited time promotional offer for customers who activate until August 31, 2008 on a three year contract" tells who is eligible, but does not affect the basic subject-verb structure of the sentence. The basic sentence, minus that clause, then reads "Effective July 11…a data-only offering of 6GB of data for $30 per month is being made available that can be added to any in-market voice plan." It says what it says and it means what it means.
> 
> Wording is everything in the legal world.


ok, but .. "limited time promotional offer" means exactly what in that sentence? They are not necessarily saying that the limitation of the promotion offer IS the Aug 31 activation date, that is a qualifier, not a time restriction.

Anyway I digress. When I see it in a binding contract agreement from Rogers I will celebrate, until then I'm the eternal skeptic


----------



## zlinger

kloan said:


> Yup, which is why using Google maps for GPS is one of the dumbest things Apple could've done with the iPhone.
> 
> For the love of god, at LEAST give us the ability to save maps to memory....


Keep an eye on Garmin, as they are a leader in GPS navigation. There is a mobile solution for BlackBerry and Smartphones, and hopefully iPhones..

Garmin Mobile | Garmin GPS navigation on your mobile phone


----------



## HowEver

Limited time promotional. You can't get the $30/6GB plan after August 31st.

--30--




mguertin said:


> ok, but .. "limited time promotional offer" means exactly what in that sentence? They are not necessarily saying that the limitation of the promotion offer IS the Aug 31 activation date, that is a qualifier, not a time restriction.
> 
> Anyway I digress. When I see it in a binding contract agreement from Rogers I will celebrate, until then I'm the eternal skeptic


----------



## krug1313

Maybe this is what the Apple USA rep meant when she told me to hang in their something good was coming to us Canadians Could she have possibly called it??? LOL.. We will never know!


----------



## MacGYVER

Can someone confirm something that I read on another site?

I read that with this $30 Data Plan 6GB Promotion doesn't include the Hot Spots Availability? Is this true? 

I can't see it being true. I mean the $30 plan doesn't include Visual Voice Mail or Caller ID which is fine for most people, but I can't see Rogers not giving you the Unlimited Hot Spot deal.


----------



## HowEver

The $30/6GB data plan is a data-only plan. No voice minutes, no caller ID, no visual voicemail, nothing but data. A boatload of data.

It is not iPhone-specific, and can be used with any phone, and any in-market (current) voice plan, retention plans and corporate plans.

It doesn't include wifi at HotSpots. Really if you have 6GB data on a cell phone, and you have something you need to do in addition to *3.5 hours a day* of YouTube videos or the equivalent, go read a book or something instead. Call a friend. Do a crossword. Because you'll have been using your cell phone data plan way too much to be healthy.





MacGYVER said:


> Can someone confirm something that I read on another site?
> 
> I read that with this $30 Data Plan 6GB Promotion doesn't include the Hot Spots Availability? Is this true?
> 
> I can't see it being true. I mean the $30 plan doesn't include Visual Voice Mail or Caller ID which is fine for most people, but I can't see Rogers not giving you the Unlimited Hot Spot deal.


----------



## fjnmusic

It was officially on the CTV news tonight. That's about as widespread coverage as you're going to get. The 6GB promotion for $30 also applies to all smart phones, including the BlackBerry series. I imagine this was necessary in order to appease all of the RIM supporters of the last few years. I think there's a-gonna be a SH*TLOAD of smartphones sold before the end of August at this rate. At that point, they might just extend the offer indefinitely, as long as it sells product.

As far as "hot spots" and WiFi availability, if I read the information correctly, there is nothing Rogers can do while you're accessing WiFi. Whether it's at home or at _any_ hot spot, the communications signal has already been paid for (which you would be piggybacking on), so you should be able to surf to your heart's content without incurring any data usage charges whatsoever. If i'm wrong, please tell me before Friday.

For the sake of argument, the eligibility clause of the offer appears to have 
four conditions: 
 this is a limited time promotional offer until August 31
 it is for Rogers customers
 you must activate your iPhone (or other device) by August 31
 you must agree to a three year contract

If you can agree to these terms, you get the promotional price for data. Nowhere in the press release does it say anything about the rate changing after August 31. It does say that as of September 1, the previously posted rates will apply for new activations. I have a feeling that once smartphone owners, including those using RIM products, realize Rogers can offer this much of a discount _and still turn a profit,_ some of their pricing policies are going to have to change.


----------



## zlinger

Does anyone know if I can use my old 1990's Rogers Cantel Pager with this data plan?


----------



## CaptainCode

When I first signed up with Rogers wireless, I got 1 month unlimited local calling but it was perfectly stated that it was for only 1 month. Since this offer does not state this as of yet, I don't think it's only limited until the end of August and then goes back to 300MB.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Wow! I believe I now must recant my earlier comments from last week that the online petition is useless...

I already have a buyer for my BB...now all I need is to figure out how much it will cost me to get the iPhone without a hardware upgrade.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## twolf3232

I know we'll know all tomorrow, but a scenario came into my mind yesterday. Can you get the data plan after activation and before Aug 31?

For example, let's say that one buy a phone on a voice-only plan tomorrow and signs up for three years. Then, in the middle of August, it starts to look like a data plan would be useful. Would one be able to add it then?


----------



## kezia

For everyone buying the iPhone, will you get the black or white version? I'm at odds. The black looks better to me, but I've heard that it smudges way too easily.


----------



## Gabbadude

Hey

Anyone have calculated what would be the cheapest plan to go with the 30$ data plan and another voice plan?

TV and Radio are saying that Rogers have cut the price... It's still 30$ for data plan.

If anyone knows this information for the cheapest plan per month, I would be interested to know.


----------



## shonline

kezia said:


> For everyone buying the iPhone, will you get the black or white version? I'm at odds. The black looks better to me, but I've heard that it smudges way too easily.


Must say, I am surprised to be considering the white one. If they have a 16gig white, I'll probably take it.

I say surprised because when they first introduced the white, I wasn't sure what to think. NOt as 'serious' as the black or first gen aluminum...

but, considering the smudging and scratch potential as well as what I now think might be cool 0 I think I'll try for a white.

that said, if no white is available, I will certainly take black.


----------



## teeterboy3

kezia said:


> For everyone buying the iPhone, will you get the black or white version? I'm at odds. The black looks better to me, but I've heard that it smudges way too easily.


I am leaning towards white cause its the iPod colour and I am all traditionalist… I think… maybe. And cause I am betting that everyone else (non Apple nerds) will go with black. So white might be slightly more unique. Or not.


----------



## slicecom

kezia said:


> For everyone buying the iPhone, will you get the black or white version? I'm at odds. The black looks better to me, but I've heard that it smudges way too easily.


I'm probably going black unless the white one looks way better in person. The black looks a lot sexier and professional in pictures. The white looks kind of feminine and "HEY LOOK AT ME", in my opinion.


----------



## Joker Eh

slicecom said:


> I'm probably going black unless the white one looks way better in person. The black looks a lot sexier and professional in pictures. The white looks kind of feminine and "HEY LOOK AT ME", in my opinion.


That's exactly what I was thinking. And if people are thinking that smudging is a problem on black can you imagine if you hands are a little dirty and using white.

I agree the white loks kind of girlish for a phone, for ipod it was ok. I wish they kept the aluminum, I liked it.


----------



## twolf3232

Joker Eh said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. And if people are thinking that smudging is a problem on black can you imagine if you hands are a little dirty and using white.


I had a BlackBook for about a week when they first came out. I found that my fingers are just too greasy to keep it looking neat. I sent it back for a white MacBook, which has been just fine.

If they're using the same materials for the iPhone, the white would actually be much easier to keep clean.

Having said that, white's not available on 8Gig, is it?


----------



## HowEver

Since the $30/6GB plan applies to more than the iPhone 3G, I though I should post this here:



Rogers authorized employee said:


> 6GB Data will be IMEI locked to Rogers and Fido devices. Grey market IMEI's will not be able to add the 6GB data package to the account. There are ways around it, generic IMEI's and what not that will let us add it to the account but Rogers could technically enforce it and charge you for PPU data if you use this plan on any Grey Market Device.


----------



## croatsensation

Well Ihave the $30 for 300 mb plan and called rogers and they stated i can upgrade to 6gb plan tomorrow on my grey market Iphone!!! It is open to smart phones and on iphoneincanada it also states taht they will allow the 6gb plan on 1.0 iphones.


----------



## HowEver

The policy was announced only recently, and is only _today_ being communicated to customer service reps, along with interpretations and rules.




croatsensation said:


> Well Ihave the $30 for 300 mb plan and called rogers and they stated i can upgrade to 6gb plan tomorrow on my grey market Iphone!!! It is open to smart phones and on iphoneincanada it also states taht they will allow the 6gb plan on 1.0 iphones.


----------



## croatsensation

I guess i am confused as to what a generic IMEI is ? I had no issues setting up my 300 mb plan for my "grey market" IPhone eventhough i thought that plan was not alloweed officially for grey market phones.


----------



## Elric

twolf3232 said:


> I know we'll know all tomorrow, but a scenario came into my mind yesterday. Can you get the data plan after activation and before Aug 31?
> 
> For example, let's say that one buy a phone on a voice-only plan tomorrow


You CAN'T get a Voice only plan. You have to get a data plan too.


----------



## twolf3232

Elric said:


> You CAN'T get a Voice only plan. You have to get a data plan too.


*sigh* Please check the first answer to the first question...

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66538-iphone-faq.html

Unless HowEver's FAQ has been discredited, and I've missed the posts that refute it.


----------



## uPhone

Discredited?

I hope that the HUP Tiers are the same...


----------



## Elric

twolf3232 said:


> *sigh* Please check the first answer to the first question...
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66538-iphone-faq.html
> 
> Unless HowEver's FAQ has been discredited, and I've missed the posts that refute it.


Well THIS is news! That's perfect for my plan then!
I am activating a NEW line (now with ONLY voice) for three years to get the iphone. Then after one day (and a Sim swap), I am having a girl I know take over my old account (I am giving her $350 in phone and phone accessories to do so).

This is awesome!


----------



## Rubbie

I am going to try and get the 6 gig 30 buck deal with my plan in the next couple of days without upgrading to the 3g handset. I currenlty have a 1 gen with 300megs for 30 bucks. 

Does anyone think that there will be a 32 gig version launched before Christmas?


----------



## fyrefly

Here's my question... if you get the 6GB/$30 to work on a 2G iPhone - and you sign the 3 year contract for the data plan - can you upgrade to the 3G iPhone and get the phone for $199, or will they screw you 'cause you're already on a contract for a Data plan and make you pay the $400 ECF and then upgrade to the 3G iPhone?


----------



## JustAMacUser

Rubbie said:


> I am going to try and get the 6 gig 30 buck deal with my plan in the next couple of days without upgrading to the 3g handset. I currenlty have a 1 gen with 300megs for 30 bucks.


The data plan is available on a three-year contract. So if you're going to go on a three-year contract anyway, why not simply put a couple hundred extra down and get the new iPhone and actually take advantage of its new features?


----------



## HowEver

In reply to a request:



> $30/6GB
> 
> DSP - DAT6GBX3 *3 year term only
> BB - BB6GBIS3 *3 year term only -Tip: take this one whether you need it or not, because if you need BIS later and you can't get it you are gonna kick yourself.
> 
> Standard DECF applies
> 
> Data only customers are not elligible. Must be added to Any voice plan.
> 
> 2G phones or grey market phones are elligible for this offer if requested.
> 
> Tethering is allowed, it just can't be activated on an aircard.


----------



## fjnmusic

slicecom said:


> I'm probably going black unless the white one looks way better in person. The black looks a lot sexier and professional in pictures. The white looks kind of feminine and "HEY LOOK AT ME", in my opinion.


That's pretty bad when you start to look at a rectangular-ish phone and think of it as being "sexy." Just which websites are you planning to surf, anyway?


----------

